# 16 ga o/u or sxs



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

Does anyone here own or have shot a gun in 16 ga that was a o/u or sxs. I would really like to pick one up and would like to hear some opinions. I already own a Remington 870 Wingmaster in 16 and I'm getting ready to get Remingtons 1100 in 16 and would like to start figuring out what the next purchase will be.

IaHunter


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

This is the one I have its just a field grade gun but its real nice and I love it. I found mine used for about 700.00 in near mint condition. Mines a 12 but I'm thinking about a 20. Mines been bored out to cylinder and lite mod. and I had the forcing cones lengthened at Briley. If you get a double get one with two triggers, single selective triggers are very hard to use ( for me anyway) and single trigger SXS doubles are not very good until you get up over 2 grand or so. Its nice haveing the cylinder bore when a pheasant gets up in your face

http://www.ugartechea.com/ugarUC1.htm

You can buy the same gun on the used market they were imported under the Parker Hale name.

AYA also has some nice doubles on the used market. They used to make one called a Matador thats a good quality gun for reasonable money.


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a Browning Citori 16 O/U. Great gun actually built on the right size receiver. Nice and light. If concidering one you may want to get one quick. They may not be produced much longer and when they were they were limiter prodution runs. Browning is switching over to everything being the Cynergy style. Check out WWW.16GA.com. There is more info there. Great 16 gauge web site. I also have one of the 1100 classics in 16. It's on the heavy side, especially compared to the Browning.


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

I picked up a old Merkel 203 in 16 gauge at a local show its built on a 20 gauge frame nice and light,(6lbs.) double triggers of course, choked i/c and mod.
I carry this one late season when the going gets tough. I like it so much I even picked up bismuth loads (ouch) so I can use it on the refuges.One nice thing about 16 gauge is that I have been given alot of shells from people that no longer have a gun but have 16 gauge shells


----------

